# Fat Strippers



## Fatloss08 (Apr 20, 2008)

hey im a male , im 6.2 and 300lbs , im looking for a good fat stripper to help me lose some weight

i know i have to change diet and exercise alot more , but im looking for something to help kick start the new me , something to help the weightloss

any ideas greatfully appreciated


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

When i first started off i used some Extreme Lean R which i found to be pretty good...

There is a link on the site and you get 25% off for being a member of this forum which is pretty sweet. :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I used to know a fat stripper.Her name was Lisa and she was from Bournemouth.

Lean R does the trick alright.


----------



## markfj (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been told that fat burners dont really serve much purpose, would you guys agree?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

markfj said:


> I have been told that fat burners dont really serve much purpose, would you guys agree?


I dunno mate, I have used ECA stacks in the past and seen good results, my body fat dropped, I felt energised for workouts and felt my performance during cardio was much improved. That said, i would say that they should be used with caution, I have a friend who has been using them regularly for years and now needs to consume a boat load to have an effect. I have also heard other tales of people getting addicted. Also, the consequences to health must be considered, if someone is grossly over weight, with high BP etc, then the effect of an eca stack may not be beneficial as it will heighten blood pressure which may be dangerous. For someone in good shape and health who needs to drop a bit of bady fat tho, i think they deffo serve a purpose.

Just my opinion


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gazz said:


> I used to know a fat stripper.Her name was Lisa and she was from Bournemouth.
> 
> Lean R does the trick alright.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Quality


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fat Burners are really just icing on a cake made from Diet & Cardio.

If Diet & Cardio aren't in place then save your money...


----------



## Fatloss08 (Apr 20, 2008)

Tall said:


> Fat Burners are really just icing on a cake made from Diet & Cardio.
> 
> If Diet & Cardio aren't in place then save your money...


typical

didnt ask will they work best

asked which ones could aid weight loss

ie losing 2lbs a week at 300lbs will take forever to see results , yes through my own fault , want something to help lose some weight fast and keep motivation


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fatloss08 said:


> typical
> 
> didnt ask will they work best
> 
> ...


Theres no shortcuts in the long run I'm afraid.

Just hardwork.

Daily Cardio Exercise, Good Diet and weight training two to three times per week and you will start to burn fat at a good rate.

Stick around, everyone here will help and support you with your goals.

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Fatloss08 said:


> typical
> 
> didnt ask will they work best
> 
> ...


Its the typical answer simply because its true. No fat burners work particularly well particularly legal ones. I remember reading a survey that ECA will raise your metabolism by sub 3%. At your weight you should be able so shift huge amounts quickly sorting your diet and cardio out.

Post up your diet rather than ask for shortcuts mate.

The reason for Talls post isn't to be overtly negative its just to save you your money.

What is your current training and diet like. I'll happily help you sort it out.


----------



## Fatloss08 (Apr 20, 2008)

diet the past 3 days has been

8am weetabix(2) + skimmed milk

11am fruit

1pm brownbread ham sandwich with tomatoe,lettuce,tspoon coleslaw ( 2 sandwiches )

3pm fruit

5-6pm chicken fillet (2) 100g pasta and stir in sauce

2 liters of water

gym

bench press ( free weights ) 20kg each arm

4 sets x 12 reps

incline ( free weights ) 15 kg each arm

4 sets x 12 reps

bicep curls 12kg each

4 sets x 12 reps

tricep pull downs same as bicep

other various machines at 4 sets x 12 reps

then 30-40 mins cardio

4 days a week


----------

